# Remove stock battery icon? ?



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Could someone please give me the specifics on how to remove the stock battery icon, Moto D2 on GB?...
With ChargeBar now available I don't need a 'duplicate' icon taking up space in my status bar.
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my sometimes Miui'ed DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

I believe u can't on stock gb

Motorola Droid 2: CyanogenMod 9


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

If you want to change that battery icon, its presence is tied very deeply into the framework.

There's a chance that you can make the change. However you have to be rooted and you have to familiarize yourself with the UOT Kitchen: http://uot.dakra.lt


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply..
BUT- Just to clarify, I'm not looking to change the icon. I am familiar with MetaMorph, and on GB I like to use RomToolbox by JRummy. 
What I'm looking for is to keep the system from showing the battery altogether.
You see I already use CircleBattety to display 1% in the status bar and am also using ChargeBar for a viual indicator. So I need to get the system to not call the Stock Battery icon.
Anyway, I had an old zip file I could flash in Froyo that modded the appropriate file. I will try to find it and upload it here so someone can take a look at it.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I couldn't find my old NoBattery zip, but I did find a no clock one. Probably works the same way. I tried opening up the zip, looks like it modifies services.jar. That was on Froyo, though. Would it be the same concept in GB? How do I edit services.jar? Notepad (Windows) just brings up a jumbled mess.
If anyone is up on this kind of thing, what line would I be looking to modify? Can I just put Parentheses() around the system call to display battery??


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for no help. See pic. If you look real close above the 3g icon you can see end of battery bar, from Market app ChargeBar. As well as 1% from Market app Battery Circle. But no stock battery icon requires framework mods.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

